# query about starting period before IVF treatment



## ljane (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello,

My name's Sarah, my husband and myself have previously had IVF and ISCI due to male fertility problems, we were extremely luck and fell pregnant with our Daughter.

Since she was born i went on to the contraceptive pill then transfered to the injection (just incase!), we now would like to have another go. I have been off the injection for six months now and my cycle has not yet returned, the doctors prescribed Norethisterone for a five day course which i'm taking at the moment if this doesn't start my cycles is there anything else that would help start my cycles?

We also have an appointment with a fertility clinic next month to try to get on their egg sharing programme.

Sorry for the long message!

Your sincerely 
Sarah


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

Sorry I haven't been on to reply recently, hope all well with you.

It can take time for AF to return to normal after using the depot contraceptive   Norethisterone is the usual first choice to help bring on AF, I'm not aware of anything else that would be any better to be honest but clinic will be best placed to advise you on suitable treatment plan for you taking into account your history etc..

All the best for next months appointment     

Maz x


----------

